# Need help ID'ing this Colnago



## ohpossum (Oct 20, 2004)

Did about $750 of work for a pawn shop in Miami and the owner gave me this bike as payment. Took it my local bike store, they're not very knowledgeable about anything outside of Trek, Specialized, etc..

Any ideas?

View attachment 282518


Thanks,


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

ohpossum said:


> $750


I will give you $825. A quick ten percent for you!


----------



## rgg01 (Jun 21, 2011)

does it say "Ottanta" on the top tube? If so you are a lucky guy. otherwise it looks like a limited edition version of my Arte C59, in whatever case you're looking at a bike worth a lot more than $750


----------



## rgg01 (Jun 21, 2011)

It is an Ottanta and new there were only 80 of them with special Campagnolo Bora wheels and super record EPS, believe retail was around $20k


----------



## chaulk61 (Jan 20, 2009)

Entry level frame, with cheap plastic components. Not surprised your Trek/Spez. store did not know much about it as it doesn't have the good stuff on it such as 105 or Force etc. and Bontrager wheels.


----------



## enr1co (Oct 30, 2009)

Nice bike- what the name of the pawnshop? Would like to fly out there to see what other entry level stuff he has for sale


----------



## downtube (Mar 17, 2011)

Looks like a picture of a bike shop not a pawn shop. Just sayin.........


----------



## JChasse (Sep 16, 2005)

downtube said:


> Looks like a picture of a bike shop not a pawn shop. Just sayin.........


I think you missed the part of the OP about "Took it to my local bike store..." Just sayin...


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

Don't you guys know when someone's pulling your leg?


----------



## quikrick1 (Sep 28, 2011)

pmf said:


> Don't you guys know when someone's pulling your leg?


^^ THIS, I thought it was too obvious to call BS. I don't think it qualifies as trolling but it is pretty funny.


----------

